# PTA: The Ancient World



## LunarCoast (Jul 3, 2014)

Pokemon: The Ancient World​
*Please note recruitement is closed right now, if you still eager to join PM me or Tom and we will look at what we can do.*

*Story:*

You are each members of the neutral city state of Lavender, being one of the holy sites for all three major kingdoms, home to countless lords. Being home to the ancient Pok?mon tower the town is also home to various guilds of those gifted with psychic or mystical powers of divinisation. 

You might have been born to one of these organisations, a lord family, or simply gained access to the resources you need to become a trainer through more nefarious means such as stealing, the choice is yours to decide. Regardless you see opportunity in this new war weather it?s for fame and glory, revenge, or simply financial gains. To this end you begin searching for others like yourself to aid you in your quest, and theirs.


----------



## LunarCoast (Jul 3, 2014)

*Introduction Arc*

You each individually arrive upon the Ryokan, an inn located within the town walls outside stood several guards in full armour each individual having the banner of Lavender, a blue sphere like the moon surrounding it were the runic symbols represented by the Unown also being the symbol of the Council of Seishin-tekina who governed over the city and watched over the Tower at its centre.

The guards themselves were well armed with Nagi (Spear) and Katana alike. As of late you noticed this had become an increasingly common sight both in and out of town with patrols having almost doubled over the past three days, undoubted something was on Shinogami's mind but most simply came to accept it as the way of things for once you wasn't here on your traditional business whatever it might be, instead being receiving a summon by a man named Akai delivered by the way of a Taillow, with distinctive red ribbons strapped to the talons. The letter had come bearing the name of the Saryo Sorne the Ryokan in which you just arrived to, along with a couple pieces of gold coin and a token. How he came to become aware of you wasn't quite known but one simply doesn't ignore an summon, regardless of the lord friend or foe.


*Spoiler*: _The Letter_ 





Dear -Character-,
I request your person at an audience which I will be holding at the Saryo Sorne in Lavinder Town to purpose a partnership of mutual benefit, the specifics of which I am unable to provide via way of mail. As a show of good faith you will find a payment of ryo contained within the contents of this letter, until we meet again.
Signed Akai, Haruki




Coming to enter you find that the hot spring was well occupied providing a place to socialize and relax for both soldiers and common folk alike but was certainly not the sort of place one would expect to meet a lord or those of the upper classes making Akai stand out like a giant among men being about 6ft 6' in height way above the average for this day and age. Thankfully making your job easy, this is if the clothing didn?t give it away.

Wearing a white hakama with the frontal section removed exposing his legs where were covered by a under garment of black cloth, two red pieces of cloth ran down either side of the opening before coming down to a point at knee level. Within this red fabric have white sowing of what you presumed to be his families crest. (As shown below)


*Spoiler*: _Crest_ 









The upper portion of the body consisted of a sleeveless white robe being held together at the waist by a traditional black koi where a dagger was held within a scabbard. The ebony hilt having an intricate design, seeming far more ceremonial than an actual weapon. His eyes were covered under a strawhat with long black flowing hair just below the shoulders. He sat crossed legs at a table, with a porcelain cup of green tea.

With him was another man standing in the far more traditional white and red robe, gown, and hakama. With a scabbard he appeared to have a tachi hand resting upon it poised to draw it at the first sign of trouble sitting just behind his master. Perched on his shoulder where a leather protective pad lay was the Taillow that had delivered the letter to you recognizable by the red ribbons tied around its talons.

From the looks of it Akai had reserved an entire portion of the room to his own dedication no doubt having paid a extortionate amount just for the comforts given to him and his company, if you was to make an assumption of his position in society it would likely be that of a wealthy merchant or lower nobility and his companion likely a servant or bodyguard of sorts.

_*(Feel free to better describe how you all arrive to the destination this is more me pushing you in the right direction, no railroading from here on out.)*_


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 3, 2014)

Upon Receiving the letter Ezekiel is surprised and he pockets the money.
"Looks like someone wants to meet us Hades. 
Always nice to bump into a few more unwitting stepping stones.
Probably a scam, though if it is we'll just rob them instead. "

Ezekiel avoids everyone as much as possible on the way to the Saryo Sorne with his Abra, Hades making his way through the bath to Akai waving the letter casually at him.
Ezekiel decided to get right to the point with the man.
"I don't know how you found me, but you said something about "a partnership of mutual benefit." Keyword being benefit. What do you want so I know I'm not wasting my time here. I'm not one for pleasantries."


----------



## CaptainToma (Jul 3, 2014)

Kasumi gave a smile for a moment as she took a deep waft of the fresh air surrounding Lavender town, getting a good scent of the Lavenders planted around town. She took a glance at the letter again. "We might have a more stable job this time Morrigan m'dear." Kasumi spoke aloud, glancing down at the eye of the sword Pokemon that looked up at her from its sheath.

Kasumi walked into town, heading towards the building she soon entered, eyeing the guards carefully. She wasn't going to be caught unaware if this was an ambush and also did not wish anyone to take her weapon, least of all touch Morrigan. She headed over to Akiri and gave a bow to him as she approached. "Greetings, it is an honour to have been summoned." She gave a glance to Ezekiel noting the man was more blunt and to the point than herself, but made no remark of it.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jul 3, 2014)

The quiet clanking of her black armor is the only thing that announced her arrival in Lavender.  A pancham resting quietly on her shoulders, the guard on the knight's neck making a perfect resting spot for the sleepy pokemon.  She gives a polite nod to the other armored guards as she passes through.  Receiving and reading the letter, she scratches the pokemon behind her, “Looks like we have our first job as knights.” she smiles, holding her helmet by her side.

She enters the bathhouse, helmet concealing her face.  She finds then kneels before Akai, hearing the others speak, “It truly is an honor, M'lord.  I as well, received a letter.” she states, then stands again, “I would also like to know, not that I don't enjoy the company of the higher-ups.  It seems you have invited colorful company." she says politely.

Joan notices the other pokemon, waving from her perch, "Pan!  Pancham cham pan, panpan.  Champan?" (Hi!  My name is Joan.  What's yours?)


----------



## CaptainToma (Jul 3, 2014)

Metallic sounds came from Kasumi's second sword as Morrigan answered the Pancham. "(This one is Morrigan the Wind Cutter.)" The Honedge replied, sliding somewhat out of its sheath so the eye could get a better look at Joan as they spoke.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 3, 2014)

A mystery. That was the motive that made him move from his place after receiving that letter. While certainly he has gained a good amount of fame, actually being able to find him was highly difficult but still that flying pokemon, a Taillow, found one of his hiding places, what pretty much made it useless to some extent since someone was actually capable of finding it. His assumptions, that were confirmed by both the message in the letter and the money given to him with it, was that someone with enough influences to reach him, was seeking his services and that only meant one thing: businesses. With that in mind he left.

It took him a short time to finally reach Lavender, it wasn?t that far from where he was staying. As he strolls through town he notices all the tension that has been built recently"Looks like this will be fun."is the sentence coming from his mouth as behind him, a sound which he took as an affirmation reached his ears. The sound came from a small figure wearing a cloak with a hoodie on, covering it?s appereance almost completely only letting the small legs of the figure to be seen "You know what to do, pal."is what he says as he notices the inn he is supposed to meet with the person in charge of all the theater. Suddenly the figure walking behind him disappeared as they approached the building. Blatantly ignoring the guards, the young man asks for some information before going directly to the place of the encounter.

"Oh, seems we have quite the characters here ~ "he says playfully as he enters the room alone yet prepared for them. He manages to see a woman and a few men...even a...knight? Obviously the one at the center wearing the straw hat was the important customer who brought him here, other way he didn?t see reason for the taillow to be around."Not sure, but...you all know this is a hot spring right?"he lets out letting see that he himself is wearing very light clothes on him, probably ready to enter the water any moment."Shall we go down to business Mr. Akai? "


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 3, 2014)

Captain Obvious said:


> Joan notices the other pokemon, waving from her perch, "Pan!  Pancham cham pan, panpan.  Champan?" (Hi!  My name is Joan.  What's yours?)



Abra's eye's simply glow red glaring at Pancham.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jul 3, 2014)

Joan looks at the abra, then to the honedge, "(He's kind of mean looking.  Stop being so grumpy mister.)"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 3, 2014)

Captain Obvious said:


> Joan looks at the abra, then to the honedge, "(He's kind of mean looking.  Stop being so grumpy mister.)"



Abraaaaa "(Do you want to die?)"


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jul 3, 2014)

The pancham hugs onto her partner's helmet in front of her, "(Okay mister.  We can talk when you're feeling better.)"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 3, 2014)

Captain Obvious said:


> The pancham hugs onto her partner's helmet in front of her, "(Okay mister.  We can talk when you're feeling better.)"



Abra turns away and looks at the matter at hand taking it in.


----------



## CaptainToma (Jul 4, 2014)

Captain Obvious said:


> Joan looks at the abra, then to the honedge, "(He's kind of mean looking.  Stop being so grumpy mister.)"



Morrigan's eye looked between the two as they talked before replying to Joan. "(If we are here to be working together like I suspect, then we will have to get along, one way or the other.)"


----------



## kluang (Jul 4, 2014)

Saryo Sorne. whoever send this letter does have some class. Saryo Sorne is quite a reputable place, even for someone like him, booking a room takes time. Daigo left the Lavender Merchant Guild building and head towards the ryokan.

He peeks at the room where Akai Haruki is sitting and notice several colorful characters alongside the noble, no doubt was invited by the same man. He sees a knight, a ronin, a scary looking kid with an Abra, no doubt a psychic. A blonde man, looks very confident, he have the aura of nobility and thievery around him, but then again most nobles are thief of a sort.

And there's him. A merchant from the local merchant guild. Not a kind of guy to be mingle with the like of them.

"What do you think Cairo?"

Instead of answering him his Eevee push him into the room and he stands right in the middle of the room. He looks around nervously, but then his merchant instict kicks in. "Ehem... My name is Daigo of the Lavender Merchant Guild. Pleasure to meet all of you."


----------



## LunarCoast (Jul 4, 2014)

luffy no haki said:


> It took him a short time to finally reach Lavender, it wasn?t that far from where he was staying. As he strolls through town he notices all the tension that has been built recently"Looks like this will be fun."is the sentence coming from his mouth as behind him, a sound which he took as an affirmation reached his ears. The sound came from a small figure wearing a cloak with a hoodie on, covering it?s appereance almost completely only letting the small legs of the figure to be seen "You know what to do, pal."is what he says as he notices the inn he is supposed to meet with the person in charge of all the theater. Suddenly the figure walking behind him disappeared as they approached the building. Blatantly ignoring the guards, the young man asks for some information before going directly to the place of the encounter.




*Spoiler*: _Ryouta_ 




Speaking to the local's the Akai family where well known vassals of the Adroushan dynasty who presently ruled over the Moltress Kingdom, he knew from his own past operations this family itself had little direct involvement in the war with a single exception who was Ryu Akai, a man who served as the high priest at the Hōōdō (Phoenix Hall). Other members of the family where shrouded in mystery with nothing more than rumors of their operations within the Moltress kingdom many indicating in some cases they served as spies or assassins but little or no evidence to support this, and such beliefs were fairly common about the smaller family clans.




As Ezekiel was the first to arrived Kiel remained silent putting down his his cup of tea when his assistant leaned over to his master before recomposing himself then states in response to his less than desirable greeting, "It would be a waste of breath to discuss business without you accomplices, and my master assures you this will be of interest to everyone of you, assuming you no longer wish to live with the lower classes, such is the payment for this task."

Seeing the arrival of two more Akai bows his head in response to Dakota, keeping silent until at least the vast majority had arrived seeming to smirk at the boys comment at those who had come in armor but it mattered little, at the end of the day they where all here on business and that wasn't something any of them could easily escape from at this stage. Once everyone had arrived and greetings had been made Akai finally spoke through his assistant again, appearing unwilling to speak to them through his own words. As his assistant begins to speak he takes another sip of tea.

"My master bids you all welcome and hopes that what he has to offer is of interest to you all individually. As the vast majority of you are undoubtedly eager to get straight down to business..."The assistant states with a glance to the boy with the Abra. "... We are here representing our lords the Adroushan, who are seeking the recovery of a young monk of the Arceism temple located at the outskirts of this very town and return him to me. Payment is 10,000 Ryo and our lords gratitude, provided upon completion of the contract, we suspect they will not simply hand him over so you might want to consider going armed."

"Please present any questions you have now, as you undoubtedly have many."He finished as the Taillow maintained silence cleaning it's feathers, undisturbed by the Abra or other pokemon making discussion with one another.


----------



## CaptainToma (Jul 4, 2014)

Kasumi raises an eyebrow at the request, listening to the assistant before asking her question. "This monk, you ask us to return him to you, was he kidnapped by this temple?" The ronin inquires, being the prominent thought on her mind to find out why they were doing this.

Morrigan fell silent, the sword studying the men as the spoke for her mistress.


----------



## kluang (Jul 4, 2014)

"A rescue mission?" Daigo scratches his head. "Ok, I understand why you need a knight and a ronin, but a merchant? What you me to haggle him?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 4, 2014)

LunarCoast said:


> The assistant states with a glance to the boy with the Abra. "... We are here representing our lords the Adroushan, who are seeking the recovery of a young monk of the Arceism temple located at the outskirts of this very town and return him to me. Payment is 10,000 Ryo and our lords gratitude, provided upon completion of the contract, we suspect they will not simply hand him over so you might want to consider going armed."
> 
> "Please present any questions you have now, as you undoubtedly have many."He finished as the Taillow maintained silence cleaning it's feathers, undisturbed by the Abra or other pokemon making discussion with one another.


Ezekiel's mouth drools a bit at the mention of 10,000 Ryo. 
"My only question is when my payment will be after I get the monk back myself. Lets go Hades."
Ezekiel leaves and goes to the store for a bow with arrows.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jul 4, 2014)

She looks at Ryouta, “A knight of blackthorn city must know how to withstand  the heat of a forge, even Moltress's mighty fire while wearing their armor.  This is nothing.” she states confidently.

Joan shows a sharp toothed grin to Morrigan, “(I look forward to working with you.  You seem nice, and you remind me of home!)”

She shifts her weight from one foot to another, “Y'ser.  How many guards shall we expect keeping him?  Will we need to sneak past, or is brute force the way to go?” she questions, rubbing the side of her helmet.  Once her questions are answered, she will bow and take her leave.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 4, 2014)

Sighing at the answer of the knight, Ryouta stared intently at the man with the straw hat while having in consideration the information he got about the family and dinasty related to the kingdom. He also listened to what the assistant spouted, basically what they were requesting was to save a certain monk, the prize was a very juicy one. Another fact, by what he was able to see, the group wasn?t that diverse but was more than enough to take over the task. A merchant, a knight, a samurai and assuming that the guy who left the place in a hurry with his Abra was a mercenary of some sort plus Ikasamashi himself being a thief, it was possible the operation to come out properly. The real question was...what was the point? As far he knows, instead of the saviors, the kidnappers may end up being they. Not that this fact would keep him away from the job though.

"Oh, i have some questions~"he raised his hand before speaking."Like my dear knight...mmm... woman? man?  well, like knight said here: how many people are we against, kind of pokemon they use, escape routes, reasons for this person being kidnapped. All the information gathered could be useful actually."is what first came out from his mouth as he seemed to be enjoying himself in the hotspring"As for a bit more personal ones, it?s not necessary to answer some but still lets just say I am curious. Why is this monk so important? Any reason for people of your status to get him back? and the most important...If I find something else I deem precious i can keep it, right?"he said with playful smile across his face while playing a little with the water, truth was, curiosity took over him a little and the last question well, he would still take whatever he wanted. Then he spoke again.

"As for you..."he pointed at the merchant"Believe me that probably the most important part of the job may be carried out by you."he stated alreayd thinking on the most logical tactic to make this work out with the people gathered.


----------



## LunarCoast (Jul 4, 2014)

"Merchants know the lay of the land better than most, while I personally agree it is a peculiar option my master has taken it is probable that you might have future contracts from the kingdom should you be successful in this endeavour."He responded before taking into consideration what the Knight, Ronin, and Thief had quizzed him on and around issues they had every right to know.


"The temple is considered holy ground and we would prefer the least amount of bloodshed possible, even so a direct approach is possible. The monks themselves are known to be of the peaceful kind, not the warrior monks you might see on the field of battle. I suspect, resistance will be minimal but from what we can tell there are twelve or so Monks who live within the temple, one of which is the child you are tasked to retrieve as of course, you need not kill someone to win the battle, you could leave them knocked out."

"Should you decide to paint the temple in blood we can provide a calling card as such that will direct the authorities towards a local bandit group. If done correctly I suspect they will be looking to hire a band of mercenaries, rather than risk their own men - It could lead to future business."

"Pokemon wise the vast majority are fighting type but should not be much stronger than the pokemon you have in your company, escaping is not something we can easily provide you with as I said earlier the Council's men are keeping a close eye on all representatives of the three kingdoms here so you would be on your own in that instance."

"Any gains earned through the raid on the temple are yours to keep, our sole interest lies in the child of which I cannot provide details on as a matter of national security, which sad to say includes the events that unfolded into his capture."

Taking a lengthy pause the assistant bows his head briefly looking down upon the table, appearing ever so slightly distracted before he finally came to and took his leave the man in the starwhat finally speaking, "You are free to refuse now, and I will not hold it against any one of you but this is not a opportunity that might arise again and is it a regret that you would take to the grave? Few people in this country get such opportunities I personally recommend you take them."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 4, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ezekiel's mouth drools a bit at the mention of 10,000 Ryo.
> "My only question is when my payment will be after I get the monk back myself. Lets go Hades."
> Ezekiel leaves and goes to the store for a bow with arrows.


Ezekiel buys a bow and 50 arrows and a potion (200) for however much they cost and leaves for the temple as quickly as possible while everyone else is still chatting the man up.
"Those who act first win, it's simple as that."


----------



## kluang (Jul 4, 2014)

"Well ok. I've been to that temple a few times, selling vegetables and I know the fastest route." says Daigo after Ezekiel leaves the room. For Daigo the prize is tempting, but as a merchant he knows, if he can secure a contract with this noble, the profit he can generate can be double or quadruple then the prize.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 4, 2014)

kluang said:


> "Well ok. I've been to that temple a few times, selling vegetables and I know the fastest route." says Daigo after Ezekiel leaves the room. For Daigo the prize is tempting, but as a merchant he knows, if he can secure a contract with this noble, the profit he can generate can be double or quadruple then the prize.


((Ezekiel isn't in the room at this point he left before you were asking questions and having them answered, simply put he's ahead by an unknown amount even with going to the store))


----------



## CaptainToma (Jul 5, 2014)

"(Will be a pleasure working with you Miss Joan.)" Morrigan replied before the assistant had spoken again.

Kasumi thought on his words, not liking the lack of knowledge on the boy there were about to 'rescue'. However she dipped her head to the man once more. "It will be done." Turning and heading out after the others.


----------



## LunarCoast (Jul 5, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> ((Ezekiel isn't in the room at this point he left before you were asking questions and having them answered, simply put he's ahead by an unknown amount even with going to the store))



((xD yes Ezekiel left the moment he heard about the payment. I'm actually concerned he tries to solo this and some how manages it, you guys will be out of pocket ))

((Ranger do you want me to keep what happens between Ezekiel and the city quite. I.e. through PM's since you left them in the dust or don't you mind if I do it here?))


----------



## Olivia (Jul 5, 2014)

How long had it been since I was forced to leave my town? I wasn't even sure myself, had I even left this small town? Well regardless I was delivered a letter by a messenger Pidgy stating that I needed to go meet this man at an inn in request of a partnership. Inside sat a bit of cash that he promised me. I felt it had been a form of bribery to ensure that we meet but what the heck, it would be some change in my life. Rising to my feet I looked at my small Vulpix and said:

"It looks like it's finally time to get going, are you ready?" The Vulpix lightly howled at my request, jumping up and placing its paws onto my jeans. But despite my calm exterior truth be told I was a little scared. Taking care of both myself and this little pokemon while we were out on an adventure would probably prove tough, but this was the moment I was waiting for. With determination in my fist I took off towards my destination.

It took a lot longer than I expected, but I shouldn't have been expecting any differently. I took safe traveler paths to get there safely without any harm befalling my Vulpix, but truth be told it was because I was scared for it. I know others used their Pokemon to fight one another, but what if it got _too_ hurt. I just didn't want to think about it for long. But regardless we both made it safely to our destination Lavender Town.

This town was very different from Viridian City, it was dark and gloomy, and a giant tower stood above all the buildings reaching into the sky. But that wasn't what I was looking for, I was looking for the inn that I was summoned to. As soon as I spied the sign I took off and opened the door to the entrance. To my surprise there had already been quite a lot of people inside and I wasn't sure what to do.

I stood back and listened as the knight explained the situation, about a man needing to be taken back to his shrine, as he was kidnapped, with the reward being 10,000 ryo. But he suggested that we should be armed, which worried me. I was scared for Vulpix being harmed, but I myself might be in danger? What type of mission was this? After questions flew between the two the conversation ended and it seemed a deal was struck. I took this opportunity to approach the knight and ask:

"Sorry I'm late, I came from a fair distance away and couldn't arrive until just now. I overheard the mission details, but I would like to say that I accept the conditions, however where would you recommend I buy quality weapons from? I need something the protect both myself and my Vulpix if the tough gets going."

I wasn't going to sugar coat anything or try to push anything in one direction or the other, I just wanted a straight forward answer. There was no way I wouldn't go out armed, because while I doubted I could create this 'bloodshed' that the knight suggested, there was no way I was going to let either myself nor Vulpix harmed in this coming adventure, and I couldn't simply rely on Vulpix, I could protect myself as well.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 5, 2014)

"That?s good. I?m in."Ryouta listened carefully at the words of Akai assistant. What he was given was more than enough to start working. As they were going to leave, a new girl entered the place but good enough, she said she heard what all of this mission was about so there would be no need to explain everything again. Getting ready to leave, the thief  looked at everyone in there"You see, I recommend we work as a team. So we get more ways of achieving the goal. What do you say?"he asked while walking over to the gates, being apparently among the last ones to get out."I say it just in case since I wouldn?t like this to be a competition...it would be a pain. If you don?t a gree, well, it?s fine. After all only thing I gotta do is _steal_ something from someone anyway."he said with a completely fake smile. It was obvious that the guy with the Abra had left already and Ryouta doubted he would be willing to cooperate in any way.

"Well, it?s up to you all. Joka we are leaving!"he said finally and then out of nowhere a small figure covered by a cloak with a hoodie appeared. The small being had a bag in its hand, which seemed full with something.It only growled before following its master."See ya at the place then!"he said and dashed off.

It didn?t take more than a few seconds after Ryouta left that tons of people began to scream, saying that some of their personal objects were gone.


----------



## LunarCoast (Jul 6, 2014)

*OOC: Potion is indeed 200 unless you steal/roll cha to get a discount. (For the moment will use the honour system, until I can get a reliable diceroller, I know invisable castle exsists but it is manipulatible).
*
_
"Sorry I'm late, I came from a fair distance away and couldn't arrive until just now. I overheard the mission details, but I would like to say that I accept the conditions, however where would you recommend I buy quality weapons from? I need something the protect both myself and my Vulpix if the tough gets going."_

Akai upset by your late arrival merely frowned under his hat, but kept his speech and tone the same when he came to respond, "Generally it is best you arrive early to ensure things like this do not get in your way. Still perhaps the fault is mine for contacting you all at such short notice, if you wish to procure weapons or arms I would recommend the local stores, I doubt many have high quality equipment but it should serve you well in the field. You need to keep in mind this is a city state, and there are very few highly skilled blacksmiths that are not already part of the malitia and certainly nothing as strong as moltress steel."


Leaving the Ryoko the party finds the boy had disappeared out of sight, leaving them and the rest of the party behind in the muddied streets. It was now around mid-afternoon the sun at it's peak and the locals going about their daily business. Armed patrols seemed to travel through the streets every once in awhile but don't give you so much as a second look, their employer meanwhile remained behind to enjoy the pleasentries that the Ryoko had to offer. Weather or not he would remain here you was uncertain but you got the impression he was not planning to leave any time soon when you came into sight of his assistant preparing several crystal like objects and unlike the ones you carried with you these seemed flawless.

However, the most interesting event in regards to the assistant is the delivery of a letter from a messenger pidgey. *(WIS check to spot more details)*

While this day seemed like any other you soon notice something preculiar occuring nearby in a local store. What appeared to be some form of commotion, from what you could gather from mere sight it had gathered quite the crowd of people who appeared in awe of something or another.

Whatever was happening it had drawn custom away from the other small stalls that had since become setup along the street selling produce of all sorts and for the most part nothing that could help or interest you aside from basic weaponry, nothing military grade but would serve well enough on the field of battle. There was also one herbal store which sold potions of various sorts for both human and pokemon alike, it was run by a elderly woman with a kind demeaour wearing simple well worn clothes as many of the peasents here did.

*(From here on out how you play this is entirely up to you guys, hell you can even ignore the contract if you wish.... you'll just piss off a entire kingdom.)*


OOC: If your looking for a good dice roller use this one;


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jul 6, 2014)

The knight stops in her steps as she listens to the *late arrival with the vulpix*, “It is a knight's duty to help those in need.” She slams her hand onto the chest of her armor, “Would you like to accompany Joan and I?  It is safer in groups.  I can take you under my wing and show you a few ways to defend yourself on the way to the temple.  We can pick up a weapon for you on the way out of Lavender.” she crosses her arms, putting her weight on her right leg, “And he is right, Moltress steel is nothing to scoff at.  Don't think you can get anything better, but that doesn't matter at this point.”


----------



## CaptainToma (Jul 7, 2014)

"A sword is only as good as the user, if you should need tutoring me and Morrigan would be happy to help." Kasumi offered the new comer, for the moment sticking with the knight, not trusting many of the other team members yes, especially the theif. Glancing around she notices the messenger Pidgey arriving for the assistant and narrowed her eyes, trying to get a good look.

Wisdom Check: 13+0


----------



## kluang (Jul 7, 2014)

Daigo quickly stands next to the knight and ronin. "Hai my name is Daigo and this is Cairo, an Eevee, and my trade partner. May we accompany you? We've done a lot of trading around Lavender and its outskirt and I'm quite familiar here."


----------



## CaptainToma (Jul 7, 2014)

"Kasumi and Morrigan." The Ronin dipping her head to Daigo, also gesturing to her second sword, the Honedge looking at him from her sheath. "Your presence would be most welcome, I myself am a stranger to Lavender Town, most of my time was spent in Johto."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jul 7, 2014)

"Dame Dakota, and Joan.  But you may just call me Dakota." the knight takes off her helmet, holding it under her arm as Joan waves from her perch.  "A pleasure to meet your acquaintance." She bows deeply at the others, "As Kasumi said, it would be greatly welcomed.  I too am from Johto.  Blackthorn city to be precise.  It would be a shame to not know where we are going.  I do believe the man with the abra may be of threat.  Especially to the monks." she states her worry, "We may want to depart soon."


----------



## kluang (Jul 7, 2014)

"Johto? You mean the land between Moltress and Articuno Kingdom?" ask Daigo and he continues. " The blades here might not be as good as Moltress steel, but the Blacksmith Guild have set a minimum standard for the local made blades. All guild here have their own standards, be it the Artisan Guild, the Escort Guild even the Thief Guild."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jul 7, 2014)

"No, I am from the heart of Moltress kingdom, the capital city." she says with a slight amusement in her voice.  "My parents are blacksmiths there.  I may be a little picky about my blades.  I may not even approve of the Blacksmith Guild's weaponry." she grips the handle of her longsword for a moment, then letting go again.  "That said, how much of the world have you traveled, Daigo?"


----------



## kluang (Jul 7, 2014)

"Let me see... Pretty much every city in the Zapdos Kingdom. Been to Pewter City once." says Daigo proudly. "The Merchants are responsible for the city import and export. We trade in lumber, silk, ore and sell and distribute goods produce by the other guilds to the world."


----------



## CaptainToma (Jul 7, 2014)

"Ecruteak City myself, so the other-side of Articuno Kingdom, just not a part of it... Been travelling through ever since I left..." Kasumi states, hesitating a moment as she states the last part, before shaking her head and turning to Diago again. "How about this temple we are going to, know much about it?"


----------



## kluang (Jul 7, 2014)

"The Arceism temple?  Yeah. I usually trade vegetables and sometimes even Mareep's wool with them. Bunch of peaceful folks. There's a shortcut that runs to the forest that will lead to their back door, but we only use it once. We got chase by a group of Mankeys."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jul 8, 2014)

"Then we will go that way." the knight states, stepping away from the others.  "We must go armed, healthy, and have ample supplies to make it there.  May I assume you can find a way to make it there faster?" she turns her electric blue eyes to the merchant.  "Even so, we will have to leave as soon as possible to ensure as few casualties as possible.  Judging by the way pokemon react, can give a general feeling of their trainers." she states, sliding her helmet on her head.  "The blade of Moltress justice will find the...untrustworthy sooner or later.  Unless you follow me, I will meet you all just outside of lavender in thirty minutes." she bows, catching Joan in her arm as she falls.  After putting the excitable pancham back on her shoulder, she strides away, long hair flowing over her armor.

She will get two potions(-400), then go to the meeting spot.


----------



## kluang (Jul 8, 2014)

"Maybe this time I can get myself a Mankey..." mumbles Daigo as he makes his way to the meeting point.


----------



## CaptainToma (Jul 9, 2014)

"I'm sure we'll be fine sir, I reckon between us we can handle a few Mankey, isn't that right Morrigan?" Kasumi says to Diago, looking to her sword who made a sound like metal scraping against metal, presumably a yes. Before heading to the meeting point, Kasumi too invested in some more supplies, buying a single Resonance Crystal and a pair of potions.

(-600, I'd haggle but Kasumi has no Charisma)


----------



## LunarCoast (Jul 9, 2014)

CaptainToma said:


> "A sword is only as good as the user, if you should need tutoring me and Morrigan would be happy to help." Kasumi offered the new comer, for the moment sticking with the knight, not trusting many of the other team members yes, especially the theif. Glancing around she notices the messenger Pidgey arriving for the assistant and narrowed her eyes, trying to get a good look.
> 
> Wisdom Check: 13+0



You pick out a red inked seal which was far from ordinary in this part of the world, or any that you knew of for that matter. Other than that it looks relatively normal parchment, being unable to make out the seal's signature nor design from your present location.

(You can go hunting for pokemon if your looking for something specific like a Mankey. I always hunt Hoothoot, among other birds as tom might tell you. In fact if you want to make a list of pokemon you want on the OOC be my guest, I'll try and give you the opportunity to capture them.)


----------



## kluang (Jul 9, 2014)

Daigo arrives at the meeting point first.  He double check his items, five crystal and one potion. That should be enough.  He plays with his Eevee while waiting for his companions.


----------



## CaptainToma (Jul 10, 2014)

Kasumi put the design to memory before heading off to buy her equipment. She soon arrived at the meeting point after Diago, a hand gently resting on her main sword as she walked. Anyone looking will notice she never once touches Morrigan, the Honedge, always left alone.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jul 10, 2014)

Dakota arrives after the other two, double-checking her supplies.  She notices the lack of touching the pokemon and chuckles, "Is Morrigan ticklish?  I used to see honedge all the time, but nothing quite like her, she's a real beauty." she makes light conversation as they wait for anyone else to show up.  

Joan climbs off of her perch, making a quiet huff noise, causing the knight to put her on the ground.  She bounds over to start playing with Cairo.

"I do apologize for anything Joan may do, she is a little too brave sometimes, and can step over some people and pokemon's boundaries.  Even mine sometimes."  she sits on the ground while she waits.


----------



## CaptainToma (Jul 10, 2014)

Kasumi gave a chuckle aswell, leaning back as she spoke. "Morrigan doesn't like being touched, she'll even only let me do it when needed." Morrigan then pulled herself from her sheath on Kasumi's bidding and floated beside her. "She's a very elegantly designed blade, the original craftsmanship was certainly masterful." Kasumi states, admiring her for a moment before looking over at Joan. "I don't claim to be an expert on these things, but I don't recall knights of the realm travelling with pandas?"


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 10, 2014)

"Seems like this will be a piece of cake..."Ryouta says to his partner as he starts to look carefully at the people guarding the place, they didn?t seem thta dangerous nor smart just as how Akai?s assistant had told them, with a little distraction it shouldn?t be difficult for him at least to sneak in, take the kid and on top take whatever he may find worthy. Walking back to what was supposed to be the new meeting point, Ikasamashi is able to see in the distance the other four people. The knight whose name he didn?t even waited to hear, the ronin who he didn?t know her name either. There was also the merchant guy who was the key to deliver the target they were going to rescue.

"So you all finally here? I think we can start then."he says looking at everyone"I went and checked a little already, if we make a small distraction to confuse them, we all should be able to safely sneak in and take the guy without having to resort to violence much."he said, certainly he was not the kind to fight it out with others and although that didn?t mean that he couldn?t, he simply didn?t like it. Ryouta was more a man of using his head and make his way with words rather than using force.

"By the way...only weapons I got with me are rocks I found on the way so don?t expect me to go confront those guys face to face. If you want I could get in and just bring the guy here so our merchant pal can take him away. I would need some of you to distract those guys. Right Joka?"the creature covered by the cloak and the hoodie simply made a sound and kind of let out a laugh.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jul 10, 2014)

She takes her helmet off and setting it her lap, "You would be correct, Kasumi.  Joan...just came to me when I was a child.  She was injured when I found her, and I took her in.  I refused both the traditional honedge and ponyta, so I could travel with my best friend." She smiles in the direction of her partner, then looks to Ruouta, "I could distract for a while.  Joan and I are good at distracting and picking a fight.  Depends on what you want us to do."


----------



## kluang (Jul 10, 2014)

"Is this all?" Daigo didn't expect Ryouta to be joining his group. He thought the others are idiots who rush into the deal without any plans,  guided only by their greed. Daigo have no interest in making a bigger merry band for now. He kneels and Cairo climb up to his head and rest. "Let's get moving." and he leads the way to the forest.


----------



## LunarCoast (Jul 11, 2014)

kluang said:


> "Is this all?" Daigo didn't expect Ryouta to be joining his group. He thought the others are idiots who rush into the deal without any plans,  guided only by their greed. Daigo have no interest in making a bigger merry band for now. He kneels and Cairo climb up to his head and rest. "Let's get moving." and he leads the way to the forest.



Ryota picks up no more than the masterless samurai, leaving into the nearby forests and rocky terrain you discover to soon be in a harsh wilderness, thankfully the path is well managed and maintained to the temple but following such a path is unlikely to yield any results should you decide to hunt the local wildlife along the way.


----------



## Olivia (Jul 11, 2014)

I simply nodded at the knights' answer. What he said made sense, I wasn't in any sort of blacksmith country, this was a small town that was famous for its pokemon tower. There was no way that this place would have a really big weapon shop or whatever. I suppose I'd have to make due with what I could find. With a short wave towards the helpful knight I stepped outside of the building. 

I looked around for shops but was unable to find what I wanted to see. With that said the group of people that I saw earlier had now taken a route out of the town. Were they the ones on this mission as well? Not like I could do much about it at this point, I wouldn't go out there unarmed putting my Vulpix and myself in danger. I continued to look through the stores to try and find something to help us.

(*OOC:* I didn't have her buy a weapon or anything in this post because I don't know how much one would cost)


----------



## kluang (Jul 12, 2014)

"So we go straight to the temple or we look for Pokemon along the way?"


----------



## CaptainToma (Jul 12, 2014)

(Don't think there is a price for one given in the books. Pokeballs are 200 and they can be used as a throwing weapon so.. 200 for a basic sword maybe, up to Lunar, I'm just advising.)

"Best to look for more allies along the way, can't just rely on our partners alone." Kasumi replies, prefering to have a full team as soon as she could.


----------



## kluang (Jul 12, 2014)

Daigo looks around the bushes


----------



## Olivia (Jul 12, 2014)

(OOC: Alright, I'll pay 300 for now just to be safe and up the price if LC sees it fit)

I finally found a small shop, which is strange it took me so long due to the size of the town. Upon entering I noticed a large array of nicknacks which included weapons. Picking up a short sword from the countertop I approached the clerk and asked "How much for this?" They replied with "300". I pulled out three-hundred from my eight-hundred and fifty and payed them off. I was now only at five-hundred and fifty but that would be alright, I felt safer already. I exited the shop to head towards the exit of Lavender town, hoping to either catch up with my allies or to go hunt for pokemon.


----------



## LunarCoast (Jul 14, 2014)

Olivia said:


> I simply nodded at the knights' answer. What he said made sense, I wasn't in any sort of blacksmith country, this was a small town that was famous for its pokemon tower. There was no way that this place would have a really big weapon shop or whatever. I suppose I'd have to make due with what I could find. With a short wave towards the helpful knight I stepped outside of the building.
> 
> I looked around for shops but was unable to find what I wanted to see. With that said the group of people that I saw earlier had now taken a route out of the town. Were they the ones on this mission as well? Not like I could do much about it at this point, I wouldn't go out there unarmed putting my Vulpix and myself in danger. I continued to look through the stores to try and find something to help us.
> 
> (*OOC:* I didn't have her buy a weapon or anything in this post because I don't know how much one would cost)



OOC: 60 Ryo per weapon so add 240 back 

This post will be edited once I am back at home.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jul 14, 2014)

Dakota puts her helm back on once more, "Joan, we are departing." she stands after the panda pokemon climbs onto the perch once more.

"I believe we must get there as soon as possible, but I agree, it may be of use to have more than just our current companions.  We need to hurry, but catching one or two others may be viable for each of us.” she states, beginning to walk out into the wild area, she lets Joan down to the ground.  Both pairs of blue eyes looking around for any pokemon that may strengthen their team.


----------



## LunarCoast (Jul 15, 2014)

_OOC: So some of you maybe familiar with this concept from other tabletop games such as DnD however, even so rather still give some explanation.

Each round you each individual have two separate sets of actions, one for your trainers and another for your Pokemon.

Trainers always go first and may move and use one other action, this includes attempting to capture, switching out Pokemon, or attacking a target with your weapon of choice. You may also use said action to heal any Pokemon you wish or perform abilities given to you via feats (such as Auras).

Pokemon rounds are move and one other action (often performing a attack).

In terms of which attacks go first is based upon initiative the only exception to this are moves with the interrupt keyword which always go first, you can interrupt a interrupt move in which case the faster Pokemon takes priority.

This of course assumes you take the traditional method of capturing Pokemon. This list assumes your all taking part, which might not be the case._


*Spoiler*: _Initiative List_ 






*Spoiler*: _TRAINERS_ 




BASED ON DEX STAT
Aki Kurokami - 13
Diago - 12
Ryouta Ikasamashi - 10
Kasami - 10
Dame Dakota - 8





*Spoiler*: _Pokemon_ 




BASED ON SPD STAT
Vulpix - 9
Cairo - 6
Joka - 5
Joan (of arc) - 4
Morrigan - 3
Seedot - 3 (all three)








_Encounter Roll: 1d100 > 4_

Searching for Pokemon in local forest you soon come across a group of three Seedot whistling in the wind, they are startled when one of them comes to notice you and pointed you out to the others but otherwise seem uncertain how to react to your arrival, presently not seeming hostile, aware that most Pokemon in this part of the world are docile and see humans frequently.

_Total Seen: 7_


----------



## kluang (Jul 15, 2014)

"A bunch of Seedot..."


----------



## CaptainToma (Jul 15, 2014)

"Nothing wrong with them." Morrigan states, kneeling down before them adding. "Every ally is a valuable one." She pulled out some food in one hand and a crystal in another. "Come on little guy, I don't want to hurt you." She smiled, trying to attract one in and capture it willingly.

17-1: 16 Cha check
40+5: Capture


----------



## LunarCoast (Jul 16, 2014)

CaptainToma said:


> "Nothing wrong with them." Morrigan states, kneeling down before them adding. "Every ally is a valuable one." She pulled out some food in one hand and a crystal in another. "Come on little guy, I don't want to hurt you." She smiled, trying to attract one in and capture it willingly.
> 
> 17-1: 16 Cha check
> 40+5: Capture



OOC: I take it back what I said about you probably rolling poorly on CHA. Anyone else planning to take this route?


----------



## kluang (Jul 17, 2014)

"I was hoping for a Charmander... but..." and he pulls out a Resonance Stone.

Charisma

Roll(1d20)+12:
8,+12
Total:20


----------

